# should I wait until I am a paramedic to get out in the field



## Ripleydiva (Nov 19, 2012)

I am a EMT-B certified, I work as an animal control officer right now to pay my way through EMT-I, I have 3 weeks left before I complete school and than test for AEMT. I plan to start medic school in January. Should I start working in the feild as AEMT or just wait until I complete paramedic course? I feel like not working is holding me back experience wise, but I need to make the same income to support myself and my kids so I can't leave my job right now. I would really love some advice on what do at this point.:unsure:


----------



## MagicTyler (Nov 19, 2012)

In my experience it was hard  to find an agency that wanted to invest time into a new medic. If you are already known as a good basic or advanced, I think its be easier to stay on as a medic. I was unable to relocate though, it'd probably have been easier to get a medic job if I didn't care where I lived.


----------



## Ripleydiva (Nov 19, 2012)

MagicTyler said:


> In my experience it was hard  to find an agency that wanted to invest time into a new medic. If you are already known as a good basic or advanced, I think its be easier to stay on as a medic. I was unable to relocate though, it'd probably have been easier to get a medic job if I didn't care where I lived.



So it would be best to start out as a medic? I was thinking about doing that. Thanks


----------



## Porta (Nov 19, 2012)

Do whatever you think you can get a job doing. I worked as a Basic in Mass, and I'm in AEMT class right now, but where I live now, Basics aren't really wanted/hire able. So, if I were you, I would try and get as much as you can prior to Medic, but since its just around the corner, it's up to you.
 I think it can be easier for some people to absorb the material in a paramedic program a little easier if they have experience they can relate to.
However, I know several Medics who didn't step foot into the field until after they were certified, and I see them as being fully competent. It's not always the case though.


----------



## Ripleydiva (Nov 20, 2012)

Porta said:


> Do whatever you think you can get a job doing. I worked as a Basic in Mass, and I'm in AEMT class right now, but where I live now, Basics aren't really wanted/hire able. So, if I were you, I would try and get as much as you can prior to Medic, but since its just around the corner, it's up to you.
> I think it can be easier for some people to absorb the material in a paramedic program a little easier if they have experience they can relate to.
> However, I know several Medics who didn't step foot into the field until after they were certified, and I see them as being fully competent. It's not always the case though.



Thanks, its just a little scary leaving a job with a income that supports me now and starting a whole new career. Your right I need to get whatever I can to gain the experience I need.


----------



## hogwiley (Nov 21, 2012)

Im kind of in the same boat. I have a hospital job as a PCT Ive done for a while that pays better than the vast majority of EMT jobs. but Im going to Paramedic school and im wondering if not having field experience (aside from volunteering with a first responder agency) is going to count against me as a new Paramedic and even paramedic student.


----------



## Porta (Nov 21, 2012)

I wouldn't say it will "count against you" persey, some people benefit from field experience. If you can swing it, by all means, do it.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 21, 2012)

many places will not hire you without any experience.  many places will prefer a person who has experience over someone without.  

Some places don't care about experience, as even if you have 20 years in EMS, you start at entry level pay, and if you didn't learn it at their agency, it doesn't exist in their eyes.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 21, 2012)

Keep your day job and maybe see if you can do some volunteering. Remember you'll be doing lots of clinical and field time for medic school. Working in EMS while doing the clinical/field time might lead to burn out. As a volunteer you can cut back on it if you're getting too much EMS. I don't earn my check from EMS but I think if I did I'd be pretty burned out by now and I've barely started my clinical/field time.

Good luck.


----------



## RemoteMedicineIreland (Nov 22, 2012)

It couldn't hurt to volunteer with the Red Cross in your local ER. They usually take volunteers to help with taking vital signs and pushing patients around.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 22, 2012)

RemoteMedicineIreland said:


> It couldn't hurt to volunteer with the Red Cross in your local ER. They usually take volunteers to help with taking vital signs and pushing patients around.



That is not very common here in the US.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 22, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> That is not very common here in the US.



Seconded. 

Some of our ERs have volunteers but all they really do is help with registration, clean rooms and be "go-fors" for the paid staff for everything except medical needs. 

I worked as an EMT-I during medic school and now work for the same agency as a Paramedic. With that said, they hired a lot of my classmates with no experience directly into medic spots and from what I hear they are all doing just fine. Every new medic is going to hit their own bumps in the road. 

Experience as an EMT helped me with my medic stuff but not with the medicine. Learning the ins and outs as an EMT as far as interacting with people/co-responders/hospital staff, mapping, policies and procedures, administrative stuff absolutely made transitioning to medic quite a bit easier for me but I personally believe you can be an awesome medic without EMT experience but everyone is different. 

Like BBG said, any good medic school will have you doing a decent amount of clinical and internship hours. I don't wanna start an argument about EMS education hours, it's been beaten to death so y'all that are thinking it keep your comments to yourself. 

Not sure how much Animal Control Officers make but you'd be hard pressed to support a family on *most* EMT wages but people do it all the time, however it usually involves more than one job and a lot of OT.


----------



## RichLew (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm just finishing medic school. I regret not working as a basic for the experience.


----------



## yowzer (Dec 8, 2012)

Coming from a state where you have to have at least 2 or 3 years of active EMT experience before you can even apply to paramedic programs, the idea of people with no field time whatsoever going straight to medic always amazes me.

So... yes. Work, even if just part time, as an EMT before starting medic school.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 8, 2012)

yowzer said:


> Coming from a state where you have to have at least 2 or 3 years of active EMT experience before you can even apply to paramedic programs, the idea of people with no field time whatsoever going straight to medic always amazes me.
> 
> So... yes. Work, even if just part time, as an EMT before starting medic school.



What state is that? It's doable, happens all the time. It's the same argument every time but are doctors required to practice at a lower level before practicing as an MD? Nope so why is EMS any different?


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What state is that? It's doable, happens all the time. It's the same argument every time but are doctors required to practice at a lower level before practicing as an MD? Nope so why is EMS any different?



I still don't understand why basic is needed to get into medic school..... is first responder needed to be a basic. the 120 hours is easily covered in a medic program.


----------



## yowzer (Dec 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What state is that? It's doable, happens all the time. It's the same argument every time but are doctors required to practice at a lower level before practicing as an MD? Nope so why is EMS any different?



Washington. Doctors have years of supervised clinical rotations, internship and residency time. How many hours of clinicals does the typical paramedic program have? Not really the same thing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2012)

yowzer said:


> Washington. Doctors have years of supervised clinical rotations, internship and residency time. How many hours of clinicals does the typical paramedic program have? Not really the same thing.



Why isn't it the same thing? Paramedics programs worth anything exceed the national minimum standards of clinical and internship time. Yea not nearly as much as a physician but we also don't practice at that level and don't have our own license to practice medicine. 

I'd love a source about that requirement in Washington because that's the first I've heard of it. 

Do nurses have to practice as CNAs or LPNs prior to working as an RN? Nope, they don't. What about respiratory therapists? Not that I'm aware of. Why the double standard? Experience at a lower level is not a requirement to be a good medic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2012)

Also I'd like to make it clear, one program requiring that amount of experience (ie KCM1) does not make the whole state require it. 

Everyone is all over KCM1's nuts an I've never understood why.


----------



## yowzer (Dec 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Also I'd like to make it clear, one program requiring that amount of experience (ie KCM1) does not make the whole state require it.
> 
> Everyone is all over KCM1's nuts an I've never understood why.



Well, looks like it's only one year of active experience at the three programs I know of outside of UWMC/KCM1's (Tacoma Community College, Central Washington University, and some place down in Vancouver). I think they're still 3 years.  I remember the requirement being more at the other schools, but it's been years since the last time I looked.

Anyways, the 1 year minimum is state law: http://apps.leg.wa.gov/wac/default.aspx?cite=246-976&full=true#246-976-041


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2012)

yowzer said:


> Anyways, the 1 year minimum is state law: http://apps.leg.wa.gov/wac/default.aspx?cite=246-976&full=true#246-976-041



That's interesting. Only argument I have for that is that Washington is the minority in that aspect. 

The majority of my medic classmates had no experience including me. Didn't start working as a PRN Intermediate until 2ish months after school had started. Eight out of the nine of us are all working full time as paramedics, many at the same agency, which holds it's medics to high standards. 

Maybe we are the exception to the rule but I personally don't think experience should be a requirement but that's my own opinion. 

This is one of those arguments that always comes up and always goes nowhere. Everyone has an opinion on it and most don't agree. 

I agree that EMS education is lacking at all levels, I think the 1400 hr number someone threw out there for medic school is generous. We barely hit that and did a decent amount more than the minimum requirements. With that said, experience does not make up for substandard or lack of education.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 9, 2012)

yowzer said:


> Anyways, the 1 year minimum is state law: http://apps.leg.wa.gov/wac/default.aspx?cite=246-976&full=true#246-976-041



That still isn't 2-3 years.


----------



## JMorin95 (Dec 9, 2012)

In my state most programs require you I have teched 50 calls an an EMT or AEMT before you are accepted into the paramedic class.


----------



## xrsm002 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ripleydiva said:


> I am a EMT-B certified, I work as an animal control officer right now to pay my way through EMT-I, I have 3 weeks left before I complete school and than test for AEMT. I plan to start medic school in January. Should I start working in the feild as AEMT or just wait until I complete paramedic course? I feel like not working is holding me back experience wise, but I need to make the same income to support myself and my kids so I can't leave my job right now. I would really love some advice on what do at this point.:unsure:



I am hopefully going to be starting in the field as an AEMT I worked for a little bit as a basic for an IFT service. Hopefully will get hired soon where I am for 911, I have completed and graduated from paramedic school. But decided I needed more experience at a level lower than medic before I would feel comfortable testing at the medic level.


----------

